# Cabelas by Bass Pro?



## Tmpr111 (Jan 20, 2016)

Think this will happen?  The buyout?


----------



## Tarpfisher (Jan 20, 2016)

I hope not....


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 20, 2016)

I dunno.  It seemed like a done deal last year, but I haven't heard a peep in over a month.

The governor of Nebraska got involved at one point.  Maybe he persuaded the investors to be patient.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 20, 2016)

It's real.


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 20, 2016)

I thought Bass Pro was buying cabelas


----------



## nancycreekfisherman (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, word on the street has been (and has been for some time now) that Bass Pro is looking seriously into buying Cabelas. The main issue that most people have had with this is the geographic locations of many Cabelas and BPS stores, particularly in the state of Texas. If some sort of merger were to happen each BPS would be a hop, skip, and a jump from the next. Not to mention BPS would have a sort of monopoly on the market.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jan 20, 2016)

why not they have most of the boats now. Why not the stuff that goes in them.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 21, 2016)

My opinion is, BP was smart and let them build the  infrastructure for other stores.  Who knows but it could be structured like this in the end ---- southeast and northeast stores will be BP, Midwest and West stores will be Cabelas by Bass Pro.  Cabelas is big hit in those parts, like BP is to us here. 

I just think it's too much for BP to invest in to completely liquidate.  80 stores including the merch, the buildings, the property the buildings sit on, etc.....


----------



## deadend (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope not.  BPS branded gear is normally of a lower quality that Cabela's gear.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 21, 2016)

The Cabela's store in Acworth was paid for in full when it was built. Cabela's did not borrow for any of the construction costs. They did 39 million dollars in sales the first year. Why would you want to sell?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 21, 2016)

Meriwether Mike said:


> The Cabela's store in Acworth was paid for in full when it was built. Cabela's did not borrow for any of the construction costs. They did 39 million dollars in sales the first year. Why would you want to sell?



Because overall they showed a loss.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/cabelas-superstore-strategy-is-backfiring/ar-BBmkRn5


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 22, 2016)

If/When BassPro buys out Cabelas they won't liquidate the stores.  They will still retain the Cabelas name as that is a well established good selling brand.  It would be a marketing suicide to scrap it because you will still have some ignorant person that thinks they are buying something different even though BassPro owns them.  Just like when Jos A Bank bought Mens Warehouse.  They still have both stores.  What you might see though is in some areas where there are one side by side with the other they might close the less profitable store.


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2016)

deadend said:


> I hope not.  BPS branded gear is normally of a lower quality that Cabela's gear.



Yes. No comparison between Red Head and Cabelas.


----------



## lampern (Jan 22, 2016)

steelshotslayer said:


> If/When BassPro buys out Cabelas they won't liquidate the stores.  They will still retain the Cabelas name as that is a well established good selling brand.  It would be a marketing suicide to scrap it because you will still have some ignorant person that thinks they are buying something different even though BassPro owns them.  Just like when Jos A Bank bought Mens Warehouse.  They still have both stores.  What you might see though is in some areas where there are one side by side with the other they might close the less profitable store.




I'm gonna say you are right.

BPS is building a store in Spartanburg, SC and Cabelas has a store in Greenville, SC.

If BPS buys Cabelas, one of those stores gets shut down.


----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 22, 2016)

No one should really want this. If it did happen you may as well get ready for a price increase coming and Store closings ( lost jobs).  I understand some other companies have retained the names of companies acquired, but if geographic locations are too close, fiscally , it makes sense because of competing stores that are fighting for the same customers. 
 They already have gotten a large chunk of the bass boat market. Two of the top dog brands , Ranger ,and Triton. Plus Stratos, etc........ But they say '' Oh we are not going to mess with them they will stay seperate  from BPS/NITRO.Yeah, just like they did with Procraft, Lowe, Kenner, and the others they ruined.  
 Say what you want to. Agree or don't. This is not a good thing.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jan 23, 2016)

If this deal goes down Sportsmen will suffer.


----------



## gunnurse (Jan 27, 2016)

*East Ridge (Chattanooga) BP*

Bass Pro is building a brand new store on the first exit in Tennessee on Northbound I-75. Not a mile away sits a brand new Cabelas less than a year old on the first exit in Georgia on Southbound I-75. 

Seems if a merger was imminent, BP would have saved their cost in stock and infrastructure.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Jan 28, 2016)

Latest update:

Here's the latest on the Cabela's situation, from our publisher and editor of The Outdoor Wire, Jim Shepherd.

With SHOT Show barely ended, there are plenty of interesting reports filtering out regarding the industry. More, in fact, than those we were hearing when we arrived in Las Vegas, Nevada for the nearly-impossible task of covering a trade show that has grown more than a quarter-million square feet over the past five years.

Not all the reports we're hearing are about new products or services, despite the fact we have been fixated on the latest and greatest offerings from the more than 1,200 exhibitors. In fact, most of the questions being asked concern rumors that had begun circulating prior to SHOT.

When a rumors of an acquisition of Cabela's by Bass Pro Shops died shortly before Christmas, speculation began to spread (on Wall Street) that Cabela's (NYSE: CAB) was one of those companies that was ripe for change. 

That change, according to Wall Street sources, wasn't necessarily something the company was seeking. 

On November 23, Bloomberg Business reported that speculative investors were in favor of seeking a suitor, but would not accept an acquisition price than something "in excess of $60/per share." Other reports had a target price of nearly $72/share. Those prices, according to sources on Wall Street, were the primary reason BPS quietly disappeared from the picture.

At that time, Bloomberg reported that Hirzel Capital Management, owners of 2 percent of the company, were the activist investor. Bloomberg reported Hirzel was pushing the retailer to consider "strategic alternatives, including selling its credit-card unit and property." Hirzel's suggestion was reportedly rejected by Cabela's CEO Tommy Millner who advocated for spending more than $500 million in a share buyback to boost value.

At that point, Cabela's rumors quieted.

In today's news section, you'll see that Cabela's is again back in the investment news. 

With the fourth quarter and full-year 2015 earnings release set for just before the market opens on February 18, the New York Post is now reporting that the company plans to divest itself of its credit card unit. Nothing from Cabela's on those reports as of the close of business last night. Meanwhile, the company's activist investors continue to push for the company to sell- either the credit card division or the entire company.

Cabela's shares gained eleven cents yesterday, closing at $41.49. 

As the rumors continue across the New York and Chicago investment communities, both officials and residents of Sidney, Nebraska remain on edge. Of the approximately 7,000 residents of Sidney, nearly 2,000 work for Cabela's.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Jan 29, 2016)

And, like any good soap opera, here is today's fishing industry quandry:

Things are quiet … maybe too quiet.

Since we first reported that Bass Pro Shops was in the market to purchase Cabela’s things have quieted, but forces are apparently still moving to effectuate the biggest retail shakeup the fishing world has ever seen.According to LowCards.com, a credit card news outlet, “Cabela’s is trying to sell its profitable credit card sector before selling off the company altogether.” The report maintains that Bass Pro Shops is not interested in Cabela’s credit card portfolio despite the fact that credit card sales represent about 30 percent of Cabela’s transactions (reportedly $1.08 billion). Those are huge dollars and a big part of the Cabela’s operation, but the credit card operation has been fraught with challenges in recent years.

In April of 2014, the credit card bank operated by Cabela’s World’s Foremost Bank) was fined $1 million by the Federal Deposit Insurance Corp. (FDIC) and ordered to pay millions in restitution to cardholders for “deceptive and unfair acts.” Three years earlier, World’s Foremost Bank had to pay $10.4 million in fines for improper card fees.

Cabela’s is expected to release a financial report on or around Feb. 18. For the quarter that closed on Sept. 30, 2015, the company reported earnings per share (EPS) of $0.71. That figure is expected to rise to about $1.21. Cabela’s shares closed at $40.14 on Jan. 28, but Wall Street analysts set its short-term price target at $47.666 and its projected price range for the coming year between $56 and $36.

Zacks Investment Research has a stock rating system (Average Broker Rating) that factors in a wide variety of investor considerations to score a publicly traded company on a scale of one (Strong Buy) to five (Strong Sell). Currently, Cabela’s (NYSE:CAB) has an ABR of 2.67.

Whether the sale of Cabela’s goes through or not, is as yet uncertain. But fishing and investment industry experts speculate that it may yet take quite a while to transpire and that the odds may be against a deal ever being made.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 29, 2016)

Jimmy Harris said:


> And, like any good soap opera, here is today's fishing industry quandry:
> 
> Things are quiet … maybe too quiet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Feb 15, 2016)

*Just in Case Anyone is Still Interested*

As speculation continues to swirl around a potential mega-merger between outdoor retail giants Cabela’s and Bass Pro Shops, details are beginning to emerge that may point towards a future deal—including nearly half a billion dollars in stock movement from company chairman Jim Cabela.

According to reports from Omaha.com, investment bankers are pointing to the 2015 relocation of 11.2 million shares of Cabela’s stock by the company chairman as a possible “red flag” for a sale.

“It could mean that he’s expecting that that’s going to happen soon,” Jim Zipursky, managing director of Omaha’s Corporate Finance Associates MidWest, which handles mergers and acquisitions told Omaha.com. “It’s just another signal that something’s coming down.”

The stock movement, coupled with shakeups in the company’s C-suite—Cabela’s divided the roles of president and CEO among Scott K. Williams and Tommy Milner this month, respectively—all point to likely movement behind the scenes at the Sidney, Nebraska-based retail giant; movement that financial experts are predicting could signal a changing of the guard, or even the much rumored sale to Springfield, Missouri-based Bass Pro Shops.

Cabela’s says the executive movement is in line with their “Vision 2020” campaign, an effort to bring more value to their shareholders and more focus on their core customers that saw 70 employees laid off from its corporate headquarters.

Shares of Cabela’s are down 14 percent as of this report.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 15, 2016)

Cabela's is not operating at a loss. Profits are down 19% over the prior year. Big difference. There are however, times when a net loss on the books can be very good for stockholders. It also can prevent you from having to send a big check to the IRS.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 15, 2016)

Jimmy Harris said:


> As speculation continues to swirl around a potential mega-merger between outdoor retail giants Cabela’s and Bass Pro Shops, details are beginning to emerge that may point towards a future deal—including nearly half a billion dollars in stock movement from company chairman Jim Cabela.
> 
> According to reports from Omaha.com, investment bankers are pointing to the 2015 relocation of 11.2 million shares of Cabela’s stock by the company chairman as a possible “red flag” for a sale.
> 
> ...




Source:

http://fishingtackleretailer.com/half-billion-in-stock-movement-could-point-to-cabelas-sale/


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 15, 2016)

It's a done deal.......


----------



## needmotime2fish (Feb 16, 2016)

Most guys would envy me because I live in Lawrenceville, 15 minutes from Bass Pro, and 10 minutes from the Snellville Academy Sports and the new Gander Mountain.
  But as a carp angler, the proposed merger wouldn't affect me, because NONE of those big stores sell any products I need or use, except for line.      
I'd be against the merger only because of its adverse impact on other anglers, the industry, and probable loss of jobs.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Feb 16, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Source:
> 
> http://fishingtackleretailer.com/half-billion-in-stock-movement-could-point-to-cabelas-sale/



Ha! Thanks.  Figured the italics would indicate I was quoting an article.  Never occurred to me anyone would presume I was making market predictions.  If you knew my record with the stock market, you would understand.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 17, 2016)

Jimmy Harris said:


> Ha! Thanks.  Figured the italics would indicate I was quoting an article.  Never occurred to me anyone would presume I was making market predictions.  If you knew my record with the stock market, you would understand.



I knew you were quoting.  I was just interesting in the source.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Mar 26, 2016)

*If Anyone's Still Interested in Cabelas & Bass Pro*

From "Fishing Tackle Retailer" (3/24/16):

According to a report from the New York Post, retail giant Cabela’s has opened their books to Bass Pro Shops in the hopes of being acquired.

In a story posted today at NYPost.com, staff writer Josh Kosman says that Cabela’s has been actively working with Bass Pro Shops towards a deal. The report also cites unnamed sources that claim Bass Pro Shops founder Johnny Morris has long sought to purchase his largest rival.

Cabela’s drew attention in February when news broke that company chairman Jim Cabela had moved 11.2 million shares into charitable trusts in 2015.

Morris has a reputation for streamlining business operations—a trait that would likely improve margins at the 77-store Cabela’s chain, which experts say is less efficient than the larger Bass Pro Shops. One of the first signs of streamlining strategy? Going through the books.

If the deal goes down as speculated, Bass Pro Shops would shake up the fishing industry once again, as it did after acquiring the Ranger, Triton and Stratos boat brands in 2014. When that transaction took place, the industry questioned what Morris would do with each competing brand. Thus far, they have shared some technology but remained in operation as separate brands. Industry experts believe Morris would likely pursue a similar strategy with Cabela’s.


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 27, 2016)

BPS is dead to me , I buy my tackle from tackle warehouse , better selection and lot better prices . BPS is for crappie, stripper and catfish guys .


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 3, 2016)

> Bass Pro Shops has reached a deal to acquire outdoors retail competitor Cabela's and take the company private in a deal valued at $5.5 billion, the companies said Monday.



http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2016/10/03/bass-pro-shops-cabelas-acquisition/91459212/


----------



## ProAngler (Oct 3, 2016)

deadend said:


> I hope not.  BPS branded gear is normally of a lower quality that Cabela's gear.



100%  BPS brand is total poop


----------



## Dutch (Oct 3, 2016)

LTZ25 said:


> BPS is dead to me , I buy my tackle from tackle warehouse , better selection and lot better prices . BPS is for crappie, stripper and catfish guys .



Crappie > green carp

You can put hooks on a "deuce" and catch green carp all day long.




That being said, I could care less...if BPS has something I need I buy it, if I can find it online cheaper (at Cabelas or other websites) than I buy it online....I have spent alot more money with BPS than Cabela's, but then again I bought 2 boats from BPS in the last 16 years. Some BPS stores are better than others...the only Cabelas store I have been in is the one in Acworth...I was not impressed. Love ordering stuff online from Cabelas though.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 3, 2016)

The original post was that Cabela's would buy Bass Pro......as you can see Bass Pro is buying out Cabela's.  Both are Dinosaurs due to the availability of items from Amazon and other competitors.   I guess they had a nice run.....$65.50 per share is hard to turn down if you are a Cabela's share holder !


----------



## GaMudd (Oct 3, 2016)

I think we are witnessing the Sears-Kmart merger of sporting goods stores.  These places are a nice place to go and kill some time and let the kiddies go OOh-Ahh, but how many of us use them as a primary source for hunting and fishing supplies?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 3, 2016)

*Yep !*



GaMudd said:


> I think we are witnessing the Sears-Kmart merger of sporting goods stores.  These places are a nice place to go and kill some time and let the kiddies go OOh-Ahh, but how many of us use them as a primary source for hunting and fishing supplies?



Go there - figure out what you want-take pictures of the items along with price info, make, model, etc....then order from Amazon at a great savings !


----------



## GaMudd (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm an Amazon Prime junkie.  It's amazing. Two day shipping and I don't have to leave the house.


----------



## swhitlow1972 (Oct 3, 2016)

Done deal, announced this morning, BPS paid 5.5 billion for Cabelas.


----------



## Mr Warren (Oct 3, 2016)

Makes me very sad. I have been a steady Cabelas customer ever since the old Herters company went under many years ago and Cabelas took over from them.
   Never did like Bass Pro - way back when Johnny Morris first started the Bass magazine - I sent him a check to join - He cashed the check and I never got a magazine or had any correspondence from him - at all. Never bought a thing from them or ever went into a Bass Pro store & never will.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 3, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> The original post was that Cabela's would buy Bass Pro......as you can see Bass Pro is buying out Cabela's.  Both are Dinosaurs due to the availability of items from Amazon and other competitors.   I guess they had a nice run.....$65.50 per share is hard to turn down if you are a Cabela's share holder !




It was actually supposed to say Cabelas "by" Bass Pro... Meaning of Bass Pro.  I only knew this was coming through new construction channels we were in --- I guess it finally went through.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 3, 2016)

...and this is why many up and coming BPS's stores never were actually built where they broke ground.  They chose not to build on-top of one another.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Oct 3, 2016)

BPS is becoming the Walmart of sporting supplies (and I don't mean that in a good way)....


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 4, 2016)

Cricket Chunker said:


> BPS is becoming the Walmart of sporting supplies (and I don't mean that in a good way)....



Only in the fact that will have so much of the market share, but their prices are not the lowest like Wal-mart. I think they will struggle if they do not consider lowering prices to compete with online purchases.


----------



## IvyThicket (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like we may be in luck!

http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2017/02/08/bass-pro-shop-55-billion-deal-for-cabela-inc-is-falling-apart.html


----------



## luigi (Jul 10, 2017)

FTC has approved Bass Pro's buyout of Cabela's, Cabela's shareholders to vote tomorrow, 7/11/17

http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2017/07/05/bass-pro-cabelas-merger-approved-by-ftc.amp.html


----------



## lampern (Jul 10, 2017)

I wonder how this will affect stores close together like the BPS being planned in Spartanburg, SC which is near a Cabelas in Greenville already in business or the proposed Cabelas in McDonough?


----------



## hopper (Jul 10, 2017)

I dont know guess I am just going to go fishhing.


----------



## AStrick (Jul 10, 2017)

I thought Bass Pro bought  Cabelas?
 And Gander mountain is going outta business?
 One more!
What's the deal with Bass Pro in Emerson, Ga?
Next to Cartersville? Supposed to have a 400 acre lake?  
I ain't seen it yet?


----------



## luigi (Jul 10, 2017)

Bass Pro used to have Emerson as "Coming Soon" on their website, but I have not seen it listed for quite a while now.  I'm thinking it's too close to the Acworth Cabela's.  Here's a couple of articles that say Bass Pro may still do something up there:
http://www.northwestgeorgianews.com...cle_9da2514e-604b-11e6-9f00-17bdade5426f.html
http://www.lakepointsports.com/lakepoint-focus-adventure-sports-2017/

Gander Mountain filed Chapter 11 and closed several stores.  They could possibly come out of it and survive.


----------



## luigi (Jul 11, 2017)

Cabela's shareholders approved of the buyout by Bass Pro.

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...olders-approve-selling-firm-to-rival-bass-pro


----------



## TBI (Jul 11, 2017)

luigi said:


> Bass Pro used to have Emerson as "Coming Soon" on their website, but I have not seen it listed for quite a while now.  I'm thinking it's too close to the Acworth Cabela's.  Here's a couple of articles that say Bass Pro may still do something up there:
> http://www.northwestgeorgianews.com...cle_9da2514e-604b-11e6-9f00-17bdade5426f.html
> http://www.lakepointsports.com/lakepoint-focus-adventure-sports-2017/
> 
> Gander Mountain filed Chapter 11 and closed several stores.  They could possibly come out of it and survive.



Gander Mountain got bought by Camping World.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh I remember being laughed at when this was first brought up.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 11, 2017)

*Academy*

Academy is where I spend most of my bucks. BPS has high prices due to high overhead. IMO it's like going to a Japanese restaurant where you have to pay high food prices so you can watch some guy cook your food.


----------



## burtontrout (Jul 12, 2017)

BPS will match prices from competitors. It has to be the exact product. 
 right before I went to the beach Cabelas had gulp shrimp on sale for 4 dollars a pack. Showed customer service the sale and they matched the price. 
 The has to be from a store not a discount website. Just an FYI.


----------

